# Pitbull dog shot



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

This happened down the street from my house just before Thanksgiving
http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/s...=359f6eae-6485-4f7a-9170-13cf4b6d4ae6&rss=795

Terry


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My sister called 911 when a pit was going after her neighbors dog. My sister got the dog off and then it started after her. She kept it off till the cops came and shot it. 
Here's the kicker;
The dog's owner kept it chained up. His neighbor thought that was awful so she let it run loose in her yard (without permission) when he left for work. 
Shoot the frickin do gooder that should have left the dog alone.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Bob that is a horrid story and hence the reason my dogs are inside when I leave or in a kennel with a padlock and top on it when outside alone. 

To the original story....this is why the average pet dog owner shouldn't own an APBT. too much dog for someone with so little common sense. 

Courtney


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

WTF.... the dog was "following" the girl, and "threatening her" (note there's no clarification there) so they shot at it with a BB gun. then, the dog was able to "enter the home." how does a dog enter your house unless you let it in? this is the exact kind of story that pisses me off, because it clearly makes no sense, but makes for good sensationalization. yeah - i know that's not a word...


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

The home owner told me that the dog forced his way into the house past the little girls as they were trying to go out to the car so they could be driven to school. The little girl in the story is a really sweet child and is small for her age. I was told that the dog was quite large (I doubt that it was a pitbull). Home owner told me that he fired on the dog as the dog was lunging at him to bite him. I was not there, not defending or accusing anyone, just passing along what I was told. I do have confidence it what the home owner told me. Still sad to see. The dog should have been contained better.

Terry


----------

